# Unable to log into router from FreeBSD server



## swaprava (Apr 3, 2009)

The connection of my FreeBSD server to the Cisco router is via the serial port of the server which connects to the console port of the router. The serial port is cuad0 as shown below:

[root@swaprava /home/test]# ls /dev/cuad*
/dev/cuad0      /dev/cuad0.init /dev/cuad0.lock /dev/cuad1      /dev/cuad1.init /dev/cuad1.lock

and I'm trying to log into the router via the serial port as follows:

[root@swaprava /home/test]# cu -l /dev/cuad0  

The result is very unusual. Sometimes after issuing the above command, the system goes into a hanged state, by pressing ^C or "~." I have to come back, and sometimes it logs into the router but nothing can be done after that. Previously I was able to login in this way and was running scripts, but after that, I reinstalled perl modules and libutils, after which I'm watching this issue. I guess, something has been screwed up which is preventing logging into the router from the server. Can you suggest something I should try to be able to log in. The worst case solution will be to reinstall the OS, but is there any other way out?

Thanks in advance,

Swaprava


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

Make sure the baudrate is set correctly. See cu(1).

Also make sure you use the correct cable for the Cisco console port.


----------

